# DIY Agility Breakaway Tire



## wildo

I decided to turn my normal tire into a breakaway tire. Tonight I was able to make the internal armature which will hold each half of the tire in a semi-circle shape. I used 1" EMT conduit and made a jig to bend the curve.




























This armature is made to be a 28" diameter on center. That would make it sit in the center of a 4" drainage pipe shaped to a 24" inner diameter. That's all for tonight. I still have some training to do.


----------



## wildo

More progress. I glued wood circles onto the armature in order to keep the drainage pipe in place. The masking tape is just holding the wood in place while the adhesive dried.









Then I put the pipe over the armature. Looking good so far!









The magnets are in the mail, and I purchased the colored duct tape tonight (though I think I'm going to try to locate heat shrink tubing).


----------



## wildo

Both armatures are now complete:


















And the magnets arrived! They are 1" square and 1/2" deep. They have a magnet to magnet pull of 49.48 pounds.









I embedded the magnets in the end plates on the armature:


----------



## wildo

More progress. Got the magnets in both ends now...









Here's a little explanation of what I have going.


----------



## wildo




----------



## wildo

Just have to add side straps


----------



## wildo




----------



## GatorDog

That is so cool! I wish I was capable of building things lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wildo

Thanks GatorDog. It was a fun project!


----------



## Moses.agility

Hey Willy, how long was the conduit use used on each side? I'm trying to build my own and was wondering. Thank you!


----------



## wildo

Moses.agility said:


> Hey Willy, how long was the conduit use used on each side? I'm trying to build my own and was wondering. Thank you!


It was built a really long time ago- I don't remember. But the inner diameter is 24" and I think the plywood rings are 4" so the conduit is a 26" diameter circle, or 81.68" in circumference.


----------



## KathrynApril

That is awesome!


----------



## Marzan

Very nice design! I'm going to use it as the basis for my own tyre jump. I have made the hoop out of 3mm aluminium so far. I will be adding some electronics to make it able to be remotely controlled ,like the jumps i have made. The end design will be that the jumps will automatically adjustedwhen the dogs microchip is scanned. Here's a link to my prototype : : https://youtu.be/QZH3cLPUb0U. And the first sets : https://www.facebook.com/sfdab/videos/949379378515040/.


----------



## Jenny720

Wow nice yeah I wish I was handy -agility equipment is so expensive and the less inexpensive stuff is just crap.


----------



## mgm99t

I know this post is real old. Im attempting to convert my tire over to a breakaway and every magnet I read about says don't let them collide as they will break. Are yours countersunk so much that when it comes together they don't touch?


----------



## LuvShepherds

Please start a new thread. Most members won’t go back and post on an 8 year old thread and the original posters aren’t here anymore.


----------

